# Chuck Liddell Avi



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Can someone create a Chuck Liddell avatar for me? I'll give 25K to the creator of the one I use.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's my attempt for ya, the limit for premium members allows for something this big doesn't it?


----------

